
Alexa Echo Eyeglasses - bookofjoe
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07W72XKPJ
======
bookofjoe
>I’ve worn Alexa-enabled glasses for two weeks. They’re driving me bananas.

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/08/04/echo-
fr...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/08/04/echo-frames-
review/?hpid=hp_hp-more-top-stories_fowler-715am%3Ahomepage%2Fstory-ans)

~~~
lilbaine
Thank you for the link

